# Car storage



## Cyprus (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello,

I am not really an expat but I spend my holidays here and so I want to buy a car.

My question is, where can I store the car when I leave Cyprus? Are there companies that can store my car? Or any other option? It should not cost too much!

Thank you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Contact Mike at Brooklands garage in Kissonerga. I believe he does storage.
Tel 99802067


----------



## Cyprus (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks to both of you for the same reply. 

Unfortunately Kissonerga is more southwestern, whereas I'm more north side. 

If someone knows another garage or whatsoever, please don't hesitate to share.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ah I see you are in Nicosia so you will want something in that area or the furthest away maybe Limassol or Larnaca. Possibly as Larnaca has an airport there might be a storage facility nearby.


----------



## Cyprus (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes, Larnaca would be excellent as this is the base for my in- and outbound flights in Cyprus.


----------

